# need a little help with topwaters please!



## fishnfowler2

I have been wade fishing west bay for about 8 yrs now, very seldom use live bait, 98% of the time I use the following setup: 12 lb test line on reel, drag set to allow reds to run and not pop my line. Barrel swivel at end with about 8 inches of 20 lb fluro tied to jig head.
I can work shallow, sub shallow and bottom with this set-up.I use 3 inch soft body baits and catch trout,reds and flounder. I want to try true topwater, so I bought some super spooks in various colors and I am practicing "walk the dog technique". My question is this: do I tie the main line (12 lb test) directly to the lure, or do I use the barrel swivel with heavier lead material. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

Tie directly to the top water without a swivel. Don't use fluorocarbon because it sinks and will mess up your action. 

When twitching the bait, leave a bow of slack in your line between twitches. This should get you a good walk the dog action. 

It's addictive! Have fun


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hog_down

I tie all my artificials with a loop knot to allow them just a little more action. I would vary your retrieve until you get a few hits, then stick with that. For me, I'd rather catch one keeper on top water vs a bunch on a submersible bait, but that's just me.


----------



## Lone-Star

I use 20-30 inches of 20 lb mono leader tied to main line with a uni-uni knot. Some prefer a swivel, comes down to personal preference, but I would not go without a leader of some sort. Loop knot to attach topwater to leader.


----------



## OnedayScratch

Braid straight to bait. Never had a problem. But as stated, leave a little slack between the retrieve. Does give it that 'look'.


----------



## Aadams31

Lone-Star said:


> I use 20-30 inches of 20 lb mono leader tied to main line with a uni-uni knot. Some prefer a swivel, comes down to personal preference, but I would not go without a leader of some sort. Loop knot to attach topwater to leader.


X2.

And you don't have to worry about reeling the barrel swivel through your rod guides. Make sure to tie a small tight uni to uni knot.


----------



## txdukklr

i use a leader of 18-24 of flouro but with a crazy alberto.

cast out and don't reel the slack, give it a pop then reel that slack. try three or four pops then pause and get your line back in shape. Lighten up the drag you wanna let the fish hook himself, trust me the first topwater pop your gonna wanna snap back but that'll miss him.

if he misses the bait work it about four five feet and pause again, they come back for more!


----------



## dbarham

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> Tie directly to the top water without a swivel. Don't use fluorocarbon because it sinks and will mess up your action.
> 
> When twitching the bait, leave a bow of slack in your line between twitches. This should get you a good walk the dog action.
> 
> It's addictive! Have fun
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Man I use a quick twist and about 18 inches of floro If not the braid will get into the split rings on the topwater. Been working for 30 plus yrs


----------



## dbarham

OnedayScratch said:


> Braid straight to bait. Never had a problem. But as stated, leave a little slack between the retrieve. Does give it that 'look'.


Braid straight to a topwater will go right thru the split rings on your topwater thats why I use a fluorocarbon leader....


----------



## fishnfowler2

*Thanks for the input!!*

Thanks for the input guys, things I learned: 1. the night before I posted this, I stripped line off of 3 reels and re-spooled with fluro. Lucky for me I had 2 other reels with mono on them. 2. I was really struggling with trying to work the lure with tight line pretty much at all times. Coordination of doing this was kicking my butt. 3. I overcame the jerk reflex quite some time ago because I am a converted bass nut from north-east Texas (this took some time to overcome)
Again thanks for the pointers, will continue practicing. The little lady has a trip planned to Port A in late July and I have never fished the bay flats there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## duckmania

Good advice above, one more thing. Don't get to hung up on "walking the dog" especially in a skitterwalk. Dog walking is more of a bigger topwater technique, on those smaller plugs use an erratic twitch, varying speeds. Sometimes just jiggle it a little. Good job on getting skitterwalks, they are great baits.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

dbarham said:


> Man I use a quick twist and about 18 inches of floro If not the braid will get into the split rings on the topwater. Been working for 30 plus yrs


I spend thousands of hours a year on the water fishing a variety of lures and lines. Never once have I had or seen braid slip through a split ring. Maybe if your split ring is damaged and spread open it could be an issue, but generally it's not going to happen.

Fluorocarbon is a bad idea for top waters period. It's a denser line that sinks, which adversely affects the action of a top water bait. It doesn't mean that you won't catch a fish with a top water / fluoro rig, but you are reducing your odds.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

Brand new topwaters do it also mostly in the surf


----------



## chronotrigger

*had it happen too*

I've tried fishing topwaters tied straight to my braid before and have had the same problem as those above. Since it has no memory the line is prone to catch up on the hooks and even get into the split rings. I have a pretty hard time believing a 2' fluorocarbon leader is heavy enough to hinder working a topwater. Even if it does, you're going to catch more fish when your lure is in the water versus in your hands being untangled.


----------



## dbarham

chronotrigger said:


> I've tried fishing topwaters tied straight to my braid before and have had the same problem as those above. Since it has no memory the line is prone to catch up on the hooks and even get into the split rings. I have a pretty hard time believing a 2' fluorocarbon leader is heavy enough to hinder working a topwater. Even if it does, you're going to catch more fish when your lure is in the water versus in your hands being untangled.


Works for me im a top water junkie


----------



## Crusader

hog_down said:


> I tie all my artificials with a loop knot to allow them just a little more action.


If you do this -- check knot after every fish caught (and every snag unsnagged). In my experience loop knot proved to be very fickle in comparison with palomar or clinch knot. (leader was 20lb mono)


----------



## txflatsguy

I have come to a point where I almost exclusively throw top waters now. Shoot me a pm your more than welcome to come out with us sometime. 
I have not read through everyones post but there are a few things to consider and in my opinion the first would be your rod. I throw a 6'6 light extra fast tip IM10 that I made that can throw 1/8oz plastics up to she dogs and SS's. I have taken people out with "older style" rods 7'6'' croaker special and it's not that they can't pick up the technique it's that the rod won't allow them to do it. 

I did read you're using mono and that to me is foreign, I know there are still some of you out there but honestly i've never come in contact with one. 
20or 30 ln braid your choice of brand to a 18'' fluro leader to a tony clip. 
If you tie straight braid to a top water (and work it correctly) the braid will get tangled in your lure, the fluro will allow the line to stay away from the lure due to the stiffness. 

My boats in bayou vista but we also walk in a lot still, like I said shoot me a pm if interested.


----------



## SeaY'all

You can use a mirro lure loop to tie onto the topwater. it gives it a little more action.
Always braid to mono for tops and braid to flouro for everything else. I eliminated swivels a long time ago and tie uni to uni knots. Some people tie the crazy alberto as well.


----------



## bmccle

*hmm*



dbarham said:


> Man I use a quick twist and about 18 inches of floro If not the braid will get into the split rings on the topwater. Been working for 30 plus yrs


 I used the quick twist once and hated them. The topwaters I've bought recently don't have a split ring.


----------



## blowupguide

20# slick 8 with a 12" 20# flourocarbon leader. Tony clip so you don't have to re-tie. 6'6"-7' medium action rod. Walk the dog and vary your cadence. When they blow it up, don't jerk unless you feel the fish.


----------



## GP

Lone-Star said:


> I use 20-30 inches of 20 lb mono leader tied to main line with a uni-uni knot. Some prefer a swivel, comes down to personal preference, but I would not go without a leader of some sort. Loop knot to attach topwater to leader.


X3


----------



## GP

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> I spend thousands of hours a year on the water fishing a variety of lures and lines. Never once have I had or seen braid slip through a split ring. Maybe if your split ring is damaged and spread open it could be an issue, but generally it's not going to happen.
> 
> Fluorocarbon is a bad idea for top waters period. It's a denser line that sinks, which adversely affects the action of a top water bait. It doesn't mean that you won't catch a fish with a top water / fluoro rig, but you are reducing your odds.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've thrown topwaters for years with the fluoro leader tied to my braid, works great for me


----------



## j wadd

guys yall have given some nice advice for this guy to learn but have left out the most important part of the set up.... rod choice!!!!!!!!!!! don't know what kind of action your throwing now but it will hinder the action of the bait and affect how tired you get as well.. need to let the rod do the work and not the angler forcing the action of the bait.. me personally have fished with just about every action rod there is and rely heavily on a medium action rod with a xfast tip...


----------



## CaptMikeF

j wadd said:


> guys yall have given some nice advice for this guy to learn but have left out the most important part of the set up.... rod choice!!!!!!!!!!! don't know what kind of action your throwing now but it will hinder the action of the bait and affect how tired you get as well.. need to let the rod do the work and not the angler forcing the action of the bait.. me personally have fished with just about every action rod there is and rely heavily on a medium action rod with a xfast tip...


I use the same type of rod for topwater. I like the Temple Fork Outfitters series for under $100.00. I use the one with the gold colored handle for topwater. Then I use braid tied via crazy alberto knot or uni to uni to 24 inches of mono. I think the mono may allow for some stretch and reduce pulling hooks on the trout. My lure is tied on via a loop knot. I use a loop knot on all my artificials. Many of the topwater lures are now coming with swivels already on them.

Happy trails, Capt. Mike


----------

